# Crypt Hunting Trip



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Went to Johor state(West Malaysia) to hunt for crypts. Was quite a lucky trip and found a few new crypt site. Just to share some pictures.




























Too lazy to upload all photos to photobucket. please visit Aquadoc for more pictures and details.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very kool. Always love your hiking trip pictures! Do you have an ID on that Crypt?


----------



## StereoKills (Sep 15, 2007)

Awesome pics! Too bad you didn't get any of those blue shrimp as well. Loved the crab, I couldn't find it at first. Any chance you can send some of those brown and jade tiger crypts on over to the US?


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks, Yoong!

Khamul, that's C. schulzei.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Kai.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Kamul,
The first picture is graffithi panti. The second and third picutres are schulzei "panti".

Stereokill,
Collecting crypt is just my hobby. I don't sell them if that is what you mean by sending to US. Sorry about that. However, I do exchange crypts if you have crypts that I am interested in.

Kai, 
Thanks for viewing. Awaiting you to post more nice pictures of your crypts.

Yoong


----------



## StereoKills (Sep 15, 2007)

Yoong, I was mostly joking about that. They are fantastic crypts though.


----------

